# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Các Loại Đầu Ghi Hình Thế Hệ Mới Nhất Hiện Nay

## bientinhxa762

*Đầu ghi hình HD-SDI*
Đầu ghi hình HD-SDI được xây dựng trên nền tảng Analog có tính năng và số cổng tương đối giống với đầu ghi Analog thông thường. HD-SDI dành riêng cho các loại *camera* HD-SDI, ghi hình ở chuẩn HD: 720P-1080P.
Đầu ghi HD-SDI không thể kết nối tín hiệu với các loại camera analog thông thường. Mà chỉ kết nối được duy nhất với các loại camera HD-SDI do tín hiệu truyền và nhận dựa trên chuẩn HD-SDI.*Đầu ghi hình HDCVI*
– *Đầu ghi hình* HDCVI chỉ có thể kết hợp được với các loại camera HDCVI, có thể sử dụng lẫn lộn các hãng sản xuất với nhau để tiết kiệm chi phí với điệu kiện các loại camera đó theo công nghệ HD-CVI. Do đầu ghi hình HD-CVI có tín hiệu truyền bằng tín hiệu HDCVI nên không thể kết nối tín hiệu với camera analog thông thường.
– Có tính năng và số cổng tương đối giống đầu ghi Analog thông thường do được xây dựng trên nền tảng Analog.
*Đầu ghi hình camera AHD*
– Đầu ghi hình AHD là dòng công nghệ mới nhất được ra đời vào năm 2014 nhưng được sự tin dùng của rất nhiều người, Có thể kết hợp được camera analog thông thường, camera AHD và *camera IP* có chuẩn Onvif vào trong đầu ghi hình.
– Đầu ghi hình sẽ có 2 chế độ hiển thị bạn có thể chọn 1 trong 2 phương thức kết nối:
+ Độ phân giải analog: dùng lắp loại camera AHDC (dòng giá rẻ) và camera analog
+ Độ phân giải HD:  Dùng lắp camera AHD và Camera IP 1.3MP trở lên
*Đầu ghi hình HD-TVI*
– Tính năng tương tự như đầu ghi hình camera AHD, nhưng độ ổn định và khả năng tương thích cao hơn Đầu ghi hình AHD. Khả năng ghi hình camera Analog và camera full HD (chuẩn hình ảnh đạt 720P – 1080P)
*Trích nguồn*: sieuthivienthong.com

----------

